# why the daily mail's going down the drain



## Pickman's model (Jun 27, 2013)

like the guardian thread only for the mail

i'll start you off with this little gem





> Property developer Mehmet Koch, 33, bought the four-storey house in north London's Finsbury Park at auction - and got a shock when he finally got the keys this week. The terraced house was shoulder-high in old newspapers, clothes, toys, discarded food wrappers, and newspapers from years ago. There is also no running water, gas or electricity in the house, which was home to an elderly couple who had lived there since the 1960s.


----------



## Ranu (Jun 27, 2013)

Doesn't something have to be above the gutter in order for it to go down the drain?


----------



## Corax (Jun 27, 2013)

This thread should really be a place to feature inadvertent incidents of humanity and decency that get past the DM subs.


----------



## Sue (Jun 27, 2013)

On phone and not sure how to c and p but the front page of the Scottish Daily Mail today has a big story about how firms will go bust and jobs will be lost because women have the *cheek* to demand equal pay. (Supreme court ruling up here yesterday about a council losing a case which could potentially have a wider impact.) Bloody women, wanting equal pay, however many decades after the Equal Pay Act...

A women picked up a copy to buy as I was reading the front page. Wanted to ask her what the fuck she was doing.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 27, 2013)

Corax said:


> This thread should really be a place to feature inadvertent incidents of humanity and decency that get past the DM subs.


 
Good call, but it could be a slow thread.


----------



## gosub (Jun 27, 2013)

given that "man eats burger for dinner" seems to be reasonably large story in most UK media today possibly not the best day to single out the Mail as going down hill


----------



## treelover (Jun 27, 2013)

Ah, yes, but it was a gourmet burger, the tabs don't like Osborne.


----------



## Sue (Jun 27, 2013)

Corax said:


> This thread should really be a place to feature inadvertent incidents of humanity and decency that get past the DM subs.


Oh...


----------



## Frumious B. (Jun 27, 2013)

Sadly this thread can only make more money for the Mail by increasing traffic. There needs to be a mirror site where Mail haters can read the Mail without giving them any hits.


----------



## gosub (Jun 27, 2013)

treelover said:


> Ah, yes, but it was a gourmet burger, the tabs don't like Osborne.


That was the same price as a burger from our local Green king pub and cheaper than our local Chinese or Indian. A complete non story that also made the BBC website


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## Dandred (Aug 24, 2015)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ries-gloat-Labour-s-woe-careful-wish-for.html


----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 24, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 75772


This is like something you'd see in Viz.


----------



## Tankus (Aug 24, 2015)

online is mostly clickbait ......with bikinis...... and daily updates of just how big can Kim kardishans arse go  

clever advertising ...with piccies of celebs , then halfway down the article ..._you can buy clothes somewhat similar_ .....I wonder how much money is generated from that  ?


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Aug 24, 2015)

Tankus said:


> I wonder how much money is generated from that  ?


Lots. Isn't MailOnline the world's biggest website (in some metric or other)?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 24, 2015)

Ranu said:


> Doesn't something have to be above the gutter in order for it to go down the drain?



Indeed, why not rename the thread to "Why the Daily Mail continues to be a festering arse sore on the rump of humanity"


----------



## maomao (Aug 24, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 75772


The baking isle is Madeira.


----------



## stavros (Aug 24, 2015)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Lots. Isn't MailOnline the world's biggest website (in some metric or other)?



Apparently it's the most visited English language newspaper website in the world.


----------



## stavros (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 28, 2015)

monbiot in squirrel torture shocker as he flays squirrel before putting it out of its misery


----------



## Belushi (Aug 28, 2015)

Top trolling by the Mail here

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...s-brazen-confession-ll-enrage-pet-lovers.html


----------



## brogdale (Aug 28, 2015)

'tis the 'Mirror', but ICBA to start another thread.
They failed to spell the word "*child*" correctly. Fuckers.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 28, 2015)

brogdale said:


> 'tis the 'Mirror', but ICBA to start another thread.
> They failed to spell the word "*child*" correctly. Fuckers.


----------



## stavros (Aug 29, 2015)

"African mum of quins let off £145k NHS bill" squarks today's front page. I haven't deigned to actually read the article, but I suspect it's either bollocks or highly conditional. I also doubt there's any mention of "Aristocrat pays fuck-all tax due to his Nazi-backing ancestors conniving to say he lives in France when he actually lives in Dorset", but I suppose there are issues of headline space.


----------



## Flavour (Aug 29, 2015)

There should be a buzz feed daily mail crossover parody, with articles like :

These TEN easy tricks to rip off our host state saved our family from ruin! You won't believe number seven! 

Five unbelievable things you won't believe about my unbelievable journey to get into Britain without a passport or shoes - you won't believe number four! Unbelievable! 

Twelve sob stories any immigration officer will fall for, and how to tell them convincingly! You won't believe how easily this man conned the British state out of thousands of pounds a month - now he's planning to have more kids at their expense!


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 30, 2015)

*2,600 benefit claimants die within weeks of being ruled fit for work*

This is wrong. The headline should read "2,600 benefit claimants die within weeks of their benefit claim ending due in many cases to the fact they died"

https://fullfact.org/factcheck/economy/fit_for_work_deaths_ESA-47588


----------



## smokedout (Aug 30, 2015)

same mistake was repeated across the national press, and still is being


----------



## gosub (Sep 14, 2015)

Next two years could be the hottest yet.	html for the story is We-facing-decade-colder-summers-ll-dry-temperatures-expected-fall-average-one-Celsius-ten-years.


interesting edit


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 24, 2015)

Its OK kids, the DM Online has signed Katy Hopkins as a columnist. This thread is now dead. The DM is no longer going down the pan.


----------



## gosub (Sep 24, 2015)

not-bono-ever said:


> Its OK kids, the DM Online has signed Katy Hopkins as a columnist. This thread is now dead. The DM is no longer going down the pan.


Phew, I was getting worried,  they did a pro refugee front page recently... Normal service will be resumed


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 3, 2015)

'Chocolate Mosque' FFS. Infantile drivel.


----------



## stavros (Oct 4, 2015)

Is that a columnist's waste of tree or an editorial? It's not quite a full house - nothing anti-Europe or sexist - but kudos for ticking all of BBC-bashing, double anti-Islam, homophobia and a somewhat-imagined PC theme.

Also, is it DM or MoS? It's well known that Dacre and Greig are trying to out-cunt one another.


----------



## J Ed (Oct 4, 2015)

Dogsauce said:


> View attachment 77595
> 
> 'Chocolate Mosque' FFS. Infantile drivel.



WTF. Ian seems posher than Flora, not that that is the only thing in that which makes no sense.


----------



## Favelado (Oct 4, 2015)

Were the nuns mean to you Katy? That must have hurt. Let it all out. All that anger. There. That's better.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 31, 2015)

Classic Daily Mail front page today, release of Shaker Aamer reported with the headline
A GREAT DAY FOR JUSTICE

...er, apart from the 14 years without trial bit


----------



## stavros (Oct 31, 2015)

I think it's warranted self-congratulations for all those decades of campaigning and lobbying for non-white non-Christian people on the part of the DM. I think Paul Dacre once even went as far as to meet a Muslim and not call him a cunt.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 1, 2015)

stavros said:


> I think Paul Dacre once even went as far as to meet a Muslim and not call him a cunt.



Sadly the Muslim did not reciprocate the favour


----------



## Belushi (Nov 4, 2015)

'Racist' Daily Mail Tom Jones Cartoon Takes Everyone Back To The 1950s


----------



## stavros (Nov 8, 2015)

I hope this thread can be extended to the Mail on Sunday, even allowing for their well known mutual hatred, as today its front pages brings us the earth-shattering news that "Hewitt caught selling Diana and William letters". I can only presume Geordie Greig has either mistakenly thought he's editing the Express or that we're still in 1995.


----------



## Tankus (Nov 8, 2015)

its becoming a clothes catalogue ......with stories added for clickbait and sales potential


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Nov 8, 2015)

Tankus said:


> its becoming a clothes catalogue ......with stories added for clickbait and sales potential


 
"Click here to look like Mary Berry"


----------



## stavros (Nov 9, 2015)

Tankus said:


> its becoming a clothes catalogue ......with stories added for clickbait and sales potential



To be fair, this doesn't differentiate it much from its non-subscriptive rivals. Private Eye devotes acres to the downward spiral of the Telegraph's electronic and print content every fortnight.

I had the slightly queer* sensation today as I found myself sort of agreeing with the DM's front page regarding local authority pay to those at the top. I work for an LA and have worked for a number of others, and so I know the pay constraints haven't applied to all levels of the hierarchy. I console myself in the knowledge that it's part of the DM and its peers' attempts to belittle the public sector in general.

*strange or odd from a conventional viewpoint; unusually different; singular:


----------



## stavros (Nov 10, 2015)

What exactly has the DM website got that multiple other celebrity tittle-tattle sites don't have? What specifically is it that makes its particular flavour of complete bollocks so popular? I spotted a respected colleague looking at it today and I'm pretty sure she doesn't subscribe to their brand of politics - although she is a member of a hard-working family®. How have they become the de facto British nay global site for this particular genre?


----------



## Jimmy Turr (Nov 12, 2015)

Don't know why people get so hot and bothered about the Mail. The comments section greatly adds to the gaiety of the day.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 17, 2015)

Belushi said:


> 'Racist' Daily Mail Tom Jones Cartoon Takes Everyone Back To The 1950s


Here's the new one - it's back to the 30s now:


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 17, 2015)

wow, rats in the cartoon as well. Not even subtle


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 17, 2015)

women screaming is funny.


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 17, 2015)

These are all "living up to it's reputation" things. A Daily Mail down the drain thread should feature surprising examples of quality journalism.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 17, 2015)

bi0boy said:


> These are all "living up to it's reputation" things. A Daily Mail down the drain thread should feature surprising examples of quality journalism.


now _that_ would be a surprise.


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 17, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> now _that_ would be a surprise.



Here's one. An article on the reclassification of myxozoans, that they ought not to be regarded as protists but rather as cnidarians:

Parasite that cause fish to lose their mind has been re-categorized

I've seen worse science articles on the BBC, although that is also going down the pan of course.


----------



## stavros (Nov 17, 2015)

butchersapron said:


> Here's the new one - it's back to the 30s now:



At least some of them are wearing black shirts.


----------



## @ThisIsNotAWar (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm glad we're all fans of the most respected paper in the UK. Imagine how well informed we'd be if _every_ paper was as insightful.


----------



## stavros (Nov 18, 2015)

This is brilliant; the top banner on today's front page reads "Is this Britain's most preposterous woman? Jan Moir".


----------



## hipipol (Nov 18, 2015)

surely by supporting Mosely in the 30s they wuz already utter shite


----------



## stavros (Nov 21, 2015)

"Britain's students: the new fascists?" asks yesterday's top banner. The Mail were clearly impressed by this year's interns.


----------



## stavros (Nov 28, 2015)

Yesterday they gave away a free guide to "bagging the best Black Friday bargains", yet today's headline bemoans the internet's effects on high street shopping.

I hope everyone got their free 2016 Royal family calendar today.


----------



## gosub (Jan 11, 2016)

Too late to remove from the paper edition, but I probably wouldn't have left this up online today :Angie Bowie claims ex-husband David forced her into an open marriage


Mrs Moir and Dacre, demonstrating their unique take on the grief process AGAIN -not something his kids will want to come across. 
Oh and Desmond,tell her (off camera) and get her out of that human zoo ASAP


----------



## stavros (Jan 12, 2016)

gosub said:


> Oh and Desmond,tell her (off camera) and get her out of that human zoo ASAP



Richard Desmond owns the Daily Express, which is like the Mail but with added Diana, and he no longer owns Channel 5. I think he was the one who had the smart idea to resurrect Big Brother's corpse and managed to dumb it down.


----------



## gosub (Jan 12, 2016)

stavros said:


> Richard Desmond owns the Daily Express, which is like the Mail but with added Diana, and he no longer owns Channel 5. I think he was the one who had the smart idea to resurrect Big Brother's corpse and managed to dumb it down.



I thought he owned it. ( Sold it to Viacom for £450mil last May)


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 22, 2016)

daily mail on the ball today


----------



## bimble (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## Idris2002 (Jan 22, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> daily mail on the ball today
> 
> View attachment 82486


The Power of Christ Commands it!


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 3, 2016)

Just needs immigrants

Jeremy Kyle benefits scrounger 'cheated with transgender taxi driver'


----------



## gawkrodger (Feb 4, 2016)

Twitter predictably ripping the piss over tomorrow's DM front page


----------



## gawkrodger (Feb 4, 2016)

or even today's


----------



## coley (Feb 4, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Good call, but it could be a slow thread.


Seems you got that right


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## UrbaneFox (May 3, 2016)

Daily Mail astrologer Jonathan Cainer dies at 58

One more scar in the sty tonight.


----------



## stavros (May 3, 2016)

The Mail's main headline today angrily reveals how many former ministers have used their previous status to get lucrative jobs. I'll be interested to know what Mail columnists David Blunkett, Roy Hattersley and Norman Tebbit have to say about this.


----------



## stavros (May 4, 2016)

"Why only fools (and men) mock horoscopes" by Sarah Vain today.


----------



## JuanTwoThree (May 5, 2016)

Swedish woman's defiant gesture in front of fascist march in Sweden

Sorry to link to the filthy rag.

I see they reported on that person in Sweden defying a neo-nazi march. But before you applaud, note that a paper which controls the comments so much then lets in loads of posts that support the marchers. Who thinks that was the plan all along, or part of it?


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## stavros (Jul 13, 2016)

How long will her honeymoon last? One of nature's great laws is that the Mail will eventually hate everything.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 19, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 89720



So remember kids, if you do ever kidnap Paul Dacre and shove him in the boot of your car, make sure you weld it shut.


----------



## Flanflinger (Jul 19, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> So remember kids, if you do ever kidnap Paul Dacre and shove him in the boot of your car, make sure you weld it shut.



If Dacre is in it I'd weld it shut then shove it in a very deep lake.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## pengaleng (Jul 22, 2016)

LOL I just misread the title as 'daily milf'


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 22, 2016)

pengaleng said:


> LOL I just misread the title as 'daily milf'


a much more popular subject i imagine


----------



## stavros (Jul 22, 2016)

pengaleng said:


> LOL I just misread the title as 'daily milf'



The Sidebar of Shame often goes for those under child-bearing age.


----------



## NoXion (Jul 22, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 89794



Deaths were killed eh? If that happened after strange eons then it sounds like the work of the Great Cthulhu to me!


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jul 22, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 89794


"Their deaths may have been killed". What!


----------



## Authentic (Jul 23, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> like the guardian thread only for the mail
> 
> i'll start you off with this little gem


Yeh, you should always view the property first before buying to let.


----------



## Libertad (Jul 23, 2016)

We've got a live one.


----------



## Authentic (Jul 23, 2016)

Libertad said:


> We've got a live one.


Well I am alive, what is a robot btw?
Unfortunately all the wishy washy liberalism did not transfer from the magnificent Daily Mail article.




Post modern irony - how clever am I?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 23, 2016)

Authentic said:


> Well I am alive, what is a robot btw?
> Unfortunately all the wishy washy liberalism did not transfer from the magnificent Daily Mail article.
> 
> 
> ...


Don't think you want an answer to that question


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 27, 2016)

Gang of Muslims storm nudist German pool yelling 'Allahu Akbar'


----------



## YouSir (Jul 27, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 89993
> 
> Gang of Muslims storm nudist German pool yelling 'Allahu Akbar'



Be fair to them, they resisted their usual temptation to post a picture of a teenage girl in a swimming costume/the nip.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 27, 2016)

YouSir said:


> Be fair to them, they resisted their usual temptation to post a picture of a teenage girl in a swimming costume/the nip.


yeh but only because as the story referred to nudists they'd have had to find a picture of a nude teenage girl at which even their picture researcher balked. or so i'm told. anyway there is no point being fair to the dm.


----------



## YouSir (Jul 27, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh but only because as the story referred to nudists they'd have had to find a picture of a nude teenage girl at which even their picture researcher balked. or so i'm told.



More like they checked their calendar and couldn't find one who'd 'blossomed into womanhood' today, which is lucky for any vaguely famous 17 year olds with their birthday tomorrow.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 27, 2016)

YouSir said:


> More like they checked their calendar and couldn't find one who'd 'blossomed into womanhood' today, which is lucky for any vaguely famous 17 year olds with their birthday tomorrow.


or indeed any vaguely famous 15 year aulds with their birthday tomorrow


----------



## YouSir (Jul 27, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> or indeed any vaguely famous 15 year aulds with their birthday tomorrow



 And that's why I don't work for the Mail.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 29, 2016)

1985 wants its cocaine / posho story back 

Cocaine becomes the safe 'dinner party drug' in middle-class homes


----------



## bimble (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## T & P (Aug 3, 2016)

Even for its own standards, the front page of  the Mail today was particularly fucking vile







"Lifestyle drug"? Fuck off you infrahuman cunts


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 3, 2016)

Fucking hell, that is appalling. And the irony of the headline


----------



## stavros (Aug 4, 2016)

T & P said:


> Even for its own standards, the front page of  the Mail today was particularly fucking vile



The NHS managed to find the money for Paul Dacre's heart operation a few years ago, most of which was spent on finding it.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 5, 2016)

I thought this article was so bad, I read it in it's entirety:

Orlando Bloom's naked body ranked against other celebrities including Daniel Radcliffe

Could go a ratatouille right now.


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 7, 2016)

Horror as person is 'decapitated by a speeding train'



> horrified witnesses watched his head 'fly off'





> ambulance crews desperately tried to save the passenger


----------



## two sheds (Aug 8, 2016)

...


----------



## UrbaneFox (Aug 8, 2016)

Near to the speeding train horror is one of Urban's favourite stories.

There is a thread dedicated to Winter Wonderland failures, but why should we have these stories only once a year?

Tragic Kingdom: Police called to children's fun day 'disgrace'

Later, you spotted it, I see.


----------



## stavros (Aug 8, 2016)

Not the Mail directly, but Peter Hitchens is one of their own and he behaves like a total twat in this Newsnight on the 2012 Olympics from last week (from about 22:30).

"[The idea that] rap music was a particularly good demonstration of British culture."

His whole subtext was "I hate fun".


----------



## NoXion (Aug 8, 2016)

Peter Hitchens occasionally has something interesting to say even if I don't agree with it, but this is balanced by the fact that he is pretty much always such a fucking miserable old goat.


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 8, 2016)

UrbaneFox said:


> Near to the speeding train horror is one of Urban's favourite stories.
> 
> There is a thread dedicated to Winter Wonderland failures, but why should we have these stories only once a year?
> 
> ...


The castle made from old crisp packet boxes


----------



## UrbaneFox (Aug 8, 2016)

NoXion said:


> Peter Hitchens occasionally has something interesting to say even if I don't agree with it, but this is balanced by the fact that he is pretty much always such a fucking miserable old goat.



If you lived in the shadow of the mighty Hitch, you might be a miserable old goat, too. 

[Goes to look for suitable Hitchslap]


----------



## stavros (Aug 9, 2016)

Today's front page goes for a young celebrity in a tiny swimming costume.

Obviously there was no room for Daniel Goodfellow.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 16, 2016)

The horrors of war brought to life 70 years featuring Pacific war


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## stavros (Aug 19, 2016)

"... stabs her love rival to deals"? Have the Mail and the Guardian merged?


----------



## bimble (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 26, 2016)

bimble said:


> View attachment 91557


Perhaps if he was getting kicked to death by hoodie-wearing kids it might be an article worth reading


----------



## two sheds (Aug 26, 2016)

You callous bastard, our once-proud Prime Minister now can't even afford shoes or proper food but no you're not satisfied.


----------



## bimble (Aug 26, 2016)

Can't even afford a chair.


----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 26, 2016)

two sheds said:


> You callous bastard, our once-proud Prime Minister now can't even afford shoes or proper food but no you're not satisfied.


At least his partner has stood by him since his downfall.


----------



## Sifta (Sep 2, 2016)

How just one cannabis joint harms your will to work

Never did me any harm


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 2, 2016)

Idris2002 said:


> At least his partner has stood by him since his downfall.


yeh but you forget cameron's a necrophile who can only become aroused by a severed bloody pig's head. his children i am told were conceived by artificial insemination.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 2, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 91889



Reading the Daily Mail gives you heart attacks! 

only a matter of time before they find it gives you cancer and liver disease and athlete's foot and ... and ... and


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 2, 2016)

accusing the wife of an american multi millionaire presidential candidate of having previously been a sex worker is a corker. She is going to sue the fuck out of them


----------



## King Gwarn (Sep 2, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> accusing the wife of an american multi millionaire presidential candidate of having previously been a sex worker is a corker. She is going to sue the fuck out of them


$150million to be precise...
Melania Trump sues Daily Mail and US blogger for $150m over sex worker claims - BBC News


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 14, 2016)

Pill created that tricks body into thinking it's been to the gym


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 14, 2016)

sock image? the wanksock needed for the sad freaks who will be banging one out to an image of women in sportsbras? An image that bears the most tenous of relations to the story but provides some titttilation for its readership.

they never fail to live down to expectations


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 14, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> sock image? the wanksock needed for the sad freaks who will be banging one out to an image of women in sportsbras? An image that bears the most tenous of relations to the story but provides some titttilation for its readership.
> 
> they never fail to live down to expectations


it was also the captioning of a picture of women as mice


----------



## NoXion (Sep 14, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> sock image? the wanksock needed for the sad freaks who will be banging one out to an image of women in sportsbras? An image that bears the most tenous of relations to the story but provides some titttilation for its readership.
> 
> they never fail to live down to expectations


 Have these people never heard of Google image search?


----------



## hot air baboon (Oct 7, 2016)

...rifle...?   a flippin' Bren Gun isn't it....?   

...and there's 12 more where that came from...


----------



## NoXion (Oct 7, 2016)

hot air baboon said:


> View attachment 93547
> 
> ...rifle...?   a flippin' Bren Gun isn't it....?
> 
> ...and there's 12 more where that came from...



Well technically it is a rifle, since the barrel doubtless has lands and grooves imparting a spin to the slug for the purposes of accuracy.

One of the earliest Light Machine Guns, a category of weapon which the pictured firearm appears to be, was called the Browning Automatic Rifle.


----------



## bimble (Oct 8, 2016)

Is there no end to the evil machinations of these foreign types?


----------



## stavros (Oct 8, 2016)

bimble said:


> View attachment 93625


_
You might find some superficial damage to the box, but the chocolate’s perfectly edible. I’ve given them to all the ladies I know aged fifty and under. Over fifty just seems sarcastic._


----------



## bimble (Oct 8, 2016)

stavros said:


> _You might find some superficial damage to the box, but the chocolate’s perfectly edible. I’ve given them to all the ladies I know aged fifty and under. Over fifty just seems sarcastic._


Those lucky lucky ladies.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 31, 2016)

Todays  daily mail has peppered its article on Amber Rudds decision to not hold an enquiry on Orgreave,  with photos from Jeremy Dellers re-eneactment of the battle of Orgreave art happening , rather than the original ones. Alongside shit spellings and shit grammar ( so bad, even I can see these ) , the Daily mail really is a amateur publication run by useless cunts


----------



## Leftwinger1992 (Oct 31, 2016)

Just look at all this anti-migrant hatred from the Daily Mail, Express and Sun.


----------



## stavros (Oct 31, 2016)

Does the Express deserve its own "is shit" thread, or is too much of a given? Looking back at all their daily front pages during October, only four haven't had leading headlines on Brexit or immigrants. Poor old Diana only gets one appearance in Dead Blonde Corner.

For those interested, those three were on how wonderful Teresa May is, interest rates possibly going up, and some probably spurious bollocks about diabetes.


----------



## T & P (Oct 31, 2016)

stavros said:


> Does the Express deserve its own "is shit" thread, or is too much of a given? Looking back at all their daily front pages during October, only four haven't had leading headlines on Brexit or immigrants. Poor old Diana only gets one appearance in Dead Blonde Corner.
> 
> For those interested, those three were on how wonderful Teresa May is, interest rates possibly going up, and some probably spurious bollocks about diabetes.


I think the Express is too irrelevant to merit any attention, or even mention. On the one hand its openly racist front pages raise my blood pressure; but on the other it must be far more infuriating to Richard Desmond that his paper is routinely ignored by commentators and politicians alike no matter how vile its headlines. Chiefly because it is such a pathetic propaganda rag it makes Fox look like a credible news outlet.


----------



## stavros (Nov 2, 2016)

It does seem rather pointless, a less intelligent version of the Mail. Unless of course it's a very subtle Mail parody...


----------



## stavros (Nov 4, 2016)

Both papers, as well as the Telegraph and the Sun, have accepted the judicial ruling on the EU vote in typical calm style.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 4, 2016)

hot air baboon said:


> View attachment 93547
> 
> ...rifle...?   a flippin' Bren Gun isn't it....?
> 
> ...and there's 12 more where that came from...





Nevermind that, I'll never be able to watch SPACED again. Mike is real!


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 5, 2016)

stavros said:


> Both papers, as well as the Telegraph and the Sun, have accepted the judicial ruling on the EU vote in typical calm style.


 
Worth quoting the headline the Mail originally ran with when criticising the judges, which was later amended:



> The judges who blocked Brexit: One founded a EUROPEAN law group, another charged the taxpayer millions for advice and the third is an openly gay ex-Olympic fencer



Using 'openly gay' pejoratively in 2016. May's Britain.


----------



## hipipol (Nov 5, 2016)

The Mail is THE excuse factory of choice for the right wing fantasists who dominate current political discourse. It has always been filled by low fact conjecture ( mainly revolving around scare mongering reactionary horrors based on dangers to the mythical sepia tinted joys of the days of Empire)  and as such has always lived a part-time sewer dweller existence.
It seems doubtful that the Mails views/moral posturing have deteriorated but rather the lessons of the Enlightenment - empiricism, logic and a belief in decisions based on thought rather than knee jerk reaction have been dropped in favour of rabble rousing populism by our "rulers".
The pro-Brexit newspapers have finally lost touch with reality
Sorry that I have had to post this summation from the Indy but I cant being myself to put a direct link to the "newspaper" itself
What disappoints and causes most concern is the response by Truss
Brexit ruling: Lord Chancellor backs judiciary amid row - BBC News
A condemnation so feeble it equals Le Mays performance for the Remain campaign

An aside :-The Yanks view Magna Carta as the basis of the "democracy"  we currently enjoy, recognizing that the independence of the Law is the basis of civil society - a view no longer compatible with the world view of our Government, but then never has been for the Mail.
The Mail is not going down the drain, the UK Govt has merely moved into SewerWorld with them


----------



## stavros (Nov 5, 2016)

> The judges who blocked Brexit: One founded a EUROPEAN law group



Wow, it's in capitals, so it must be important.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 1, 2016)

Police are investigating after racist posters telling people they are entering a 'whites only zone' were plastered across a Home Counties market town | Daily Mail Online

i know it's been about a week but surely they can still recall the name of the man who killed jo cox


----------



## hipipol (Dec 1, 2016)

Rothermere with his gimp master
Its always been fond of nasty vicious stupidity posing as "Common Sense"


----------



## stavros (Dec 1, 2016)

The old favourite, "Crackdown on the motorist", re-emerges on today's front page. The subheading mentions 50mph limits on the motorway, a harder line on those who break the speed limit, and "new congestion zones". It's not as if we've just had a budget which froze fuel duty yet again and announced loads of road-building or anything.


----------



## T & P (Dec 1, 2016)

stavros said:


> The old favourite, "Crackdown on the motorist", re-emerges on today's front page. The subheading mentions 50mph limits on the motorway, a harder line on those who break the speed limit, and "new congestion zones". It's not as if we've just had a budget which froze fuel duty yet again and announced loads of road-building or anything.


And yet they omitted to mention the one proposal other papers have focused on, and which will be welcomed by just about all motorists: the removal or redesign of speed bumps.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## stavros (Dec 7, 2016)

Can any military types educate me on the meaning of "a fesh appeal" please?


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 7, 2016)

saw this a few days ago 







ya bloody Liberals

*shakes fist at sky*


----------



## stavros (Dec 7, 2016)

The seemingly rhetorical question in a headline usually has the answer "no".


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 9, 2016)

Mortifying shame of the respectable women driver POTTY by PROSECCO | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 9, 2016)

How Air Force One is the most secure and luxurious plane in the world | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## Fez909 (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## stavros (Jan 14, 2017)

A free calendar in today's issue - er, the 14th January - of "Kate's cuties", which I think refers to the Windsor sprogs. Essentially, marketising small children.


----------



## gosub (Jan 14, 2017)

Fez909 said:


>




kids is kids.  my dad grew up playing on bombsites.

The most telling thing I've noticed from what has been lacklustre reporting on a long and bloody conflict has been the reaction to gunfire.  In the beginning journos duck and flinch, after about a month -no reaction  same as the locals in the background.  Also now places where putting on a flak jacket with press written on is bad for health.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 24, 2017)

Vicious squatter pushes over policeman, smashes his head | Daily Mail Online


----------



## T & P (Jan 24, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 98989


Weirdly today they have featured two other stories about revenge car blocking, one as the top news and the other near the top. Most interesting on the day when the Supreme Court gave its Brexit ruling. Indeed, at first The Mail run its predictable 'another betrayal of the people' rant as you'd imagine they would, but a couple of hours later the top headline was about a woman who'd blocked a car illegally parked on her driveway. Executive order from the top to ease up on the judge demonisation?


----------



## stavros (Jan 25, 2017)

"Why your mum's to blame for your wrinkles" on today's front pages.

When "cunt" won't do, Dacre resorts to "your mum" jibes.


----------



## bimble (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## stavros (Feb 5, 2017)

More evidence of the Dacre-Greig rift as the MoS leads with some dirt on Farage.


----------



## gosub (Feb 9, 2017)

Wikipedia bans Daily Mail as 'unreliable' source


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 9, 2017)

gosub said:


> Wikipedia bans Daily Mail as 'unreliable' source



the daily mail has gone down the drain

could a mod close this thread as it is no longer needed


----------



## stavros (Feb 9, 2017)

All too many people do seem regard it as reliable, as it's not far behind The Sun in circulation, with nearly twice that of the third place paper that still charges (The Mirror). Plus there's the infamous website.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 10, 2017)

news in from 1939


----------



## bi0boy (May 21, 2017)

Last night on their website only the top eleven news articles were about the Queen's son's son's wife's sister's wedding


----------



## Pickman's model (May 21, 2017)

bi0boy said:


> Last night on their website only the top eleven news articles were about the Queen's son's son's wife's sister's wedding


and sadly none of them involving nepalese practices


----------



## not a trot (May 21, 2017)

bi0boy said:


> Last night on their website only the top eleven news articles were about the Queen's son's son's wife's sister's wedding



Posh bird gets taken up the aisle.


----------



## stavros (May 26, 2017)

Women in wear clothes shocker.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 20, 2017)

Incredible colourised photos of the German army | Daily Mail Online


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 20, 2017)

wtf


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 20, 2017)

you'd think of all publications, the Mail would be the one to get that correct


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 20, 2017)

What's wrong with it - am I missing something obvious?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 20, 2017)

bi0boy said:


> What's wrong with it - am I missing something obvious?


yes. when was germany defeated in the second war?


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 20, 2017)

The Wehrmacht was officially dissolved in 1946, so that's probably where that came from. A bit like the first world war ending in 1919 on war memorials.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 20, 2017)

bi0boy said:


> The Wehrmacht was officially dissolved in 1946, so that's probably where that came from. A bit like the first world war ending in 1919 on war memorials.


when did they stop fighting, bi0boy? and where were they fighting in 1935?


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jun 20, 2017)

bi0boy said:


> The Wehrmacht was officially dissolved in 1946, so that's probably where that came from. A bit like the first world war ending in 1919 on war memorials.



Did they continue to fight for Hitler after he was dead and the allies had claimed victory though? I think the most reasonable explanation here is that the Mail is shit.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 20, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> when did they stop fighting, bi0boy? and where were they fighting in 1935?



IIRC. '35 is when the personal oath of loyalty to Adolf Hitler was brought in.


----------



## bimble (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Ptolemy (Jun 22, 2017)

This from the paper who wrote "Hurrah for the Blackshirts".


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jun 22, 2017)

Dacre gets to publish his petulant rant in his own shitrag. What a strange universe he inhabits.


----------



## Ptolemy (Jun 22, 2017)

eatmorecheese said:


> Dacre gets to publish his petulant rant in his own shitrag. What a strange universe he inhabits.



The capitalisation of "REAL" is the editorial equivalent of screaming, "NO, U", demonstrating the level of thoughtfulness and insight which the Daily Mail can bring to the table.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 22, 2017)

bimble said:


> View attachment 109889


That's some _cuntzpah!_


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 22, 2017)

eatmorecheese said:


> Dacre gets to publish his petulant rant in his own shitrag. What a strange universe he inhabits.



Worse than Hitler!


----------



## bimble (Jun 22, 2017)

Don't know if you can read it all from that screenshot but it is quite extraordinary, and basically all a retaliation for that cartoon in the Guardian


Look at the state of it, desperately trying to distance themselves from Hopkins.
Does look like the bunker days of dacre.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 22, 2017)

The Daily Mail is that shit it didn't recognise Field Marshall Erwin Rommel sharing his canteen with a soldier whilst in command of the Afrika Korps.
I would have thought one of the propaganda staff editors would have recognised one of their great heroes.


----------



## NoXion (Jun 22, 2017)

bimble said:


> View attachment 109889


 sounds like the cunt Dacre is pretty rattled. Good. Someone should show him that cartoon every time his loathsome rag publishes yet another button-pushing act of incitement.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 22, 2017)

when the mail tries to correct and fucks it up


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## stockwelljonny (Jun 22, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> when did they stop fighting, bi0boy? and where were they fighting in 1935?



Tbf Am sure that the Mail was no doubt still supporting Hitler in 1946..


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 22, 2017)

stockwelljonny said:


> Tbf Am sure that the Mail was no doubt still supporting Hitler in 1946..


and 1947...


----------



## T & P (Jun 22, 2017)

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL 

Daily Mail Branded An 'Open Sewer' After Tabloid Launches Extraordinary Attack On The Guardian | HuffPost UK


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 22, 2017)

Perhaps if they took even the slightest bit of responsibility for the racist filth spewed and uprated under their articles every single fucking day then they might have the beginnings of an argument.


----------



## T & P (Jun 22, 2017)

I love the bit where Paul Dacre claimed the Mail's website is a completely different entity from the printed version.

What a supreme cunt.


----------



## Poi E (Jun 22, 2017)

And lied about them having separate publishers. Both DMG Media.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 23, 2017)

Sprocket. said:


> View attachment 109901 The Daily Mail is that shit it didn't recognise Field Marshall Erwin Rommel sharing his canteen with a soldier whilst in command of the Afrika Korps.
> I would have thought one of the propaganda staff editors would have recognised one of their great heroes.



You need to take into account that for the wankers a the _Mail_, it's a given that Generals etc lead from the rear, so seeing a picture of an officer mixing with an enlisted man would have provoked the assumption that it couldn't possibly be the Field Marshall, just some look-a-like junior.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 23, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 109915



Copper on the left hand side looks like he's having it away with the detained person's video camera and monopod, the thieving cunt!


----------



## Libertad (Jun 23, 2017)

ViolentPanda said:


> You need to take into account that for the wankers a the _Mail_, it's a given that Generals etc lead from the rear, so seeing a picture of an officer mixing with an enlisted man would have provoked the assumption that it couldn't possibly be the Field Marshall, just some look-a-like junior.



Not an enlisted soldier however. Check his epaulettes, field glasses and map case.


----------



## Libertad (Jun 23, 2017)

Libertad said:


> Not an enlisted soldier however. Check his epaulettes, field glasses and map case.



I've still got that thousand yard stare.


----------



## stavros (Jun 23, 2017)

> The Guardian knows this, because the Mail has told it countless times,...



Oh well it must be true then.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 25, 2017)

Ptolemy said:


> This from the paper who wrote "Hurrah for the Blackshirts".



Indeed- the rest of rothermeres stable was equally narsty- Rohermere once ran a competition in the London evening news offering 500 tickets to a BUF rally in the Albert Hall to the lucky winners who wrote in to say why the blackshirts are dead great. The DM gets the headlines, but the local papers disseminated the message on a regional level.


----------



## stavros (Jun 25, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> The DM gets the headlines, but the local papers disseminated the message on a regional level.



I've no idea if it was the case then, but I think I read somewhere that the Main and General Trust owns a lot of the local papers now.


----------



## gosub (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## frogwoman (Jul 30, 2017)

Scaramucci generously financed an independent film | Daily Mail Online


----------



## NoXion (Jul 31, 2017)

gosub said:


>


Am I missing something? I don't know much about this person.


----------



## fishfinger (Jul 31, 2017)

NoXion said:


> Am I missing something? I don't know much about this person.


The picture is of Barry Cryer, who is still alive.


----------



## mather (Jul 31, 2017)

fishfinger said:


> The picture is of Barry Cryer, who is still alive.



Lol, typical Mail.


----------



## stavros (Aug 2, 2017)

The Mail seem to be outdoing even the Express in the "Dead woman still dead" anniversary stakes.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 2, 2017)

fishfinger said:


> The picture is of Barry Cryer, who is still alive.


the mail's despatched a hit squad


----------



## hot air baboon (Aug 2, 2017)

"...known for his catch phrase 'and why not'..?'"


_"I’ve never ever said, ‘And why not?’ in my life," laughs the 73-year-old 

It turns out it was the impressionist Rory Bremner who first came up with the expression while mimicking the movie buff during one of his shows _

Barry Norman: "I got drunk with Burton and nearly punched De Niro"


----------



## stavros (Aug 4, 2017)

"How Diana used her make-up as a weapon" on the front page today. 

No, me neither.


----------



## Raheem (Aug 4, 2017)

stavros said:


> "How Diana used her make-up as a weapon" on the front page today.
> 
> No, me neither.



Given what I'm imagining, reading the article could only be a let-down.


----------



## bemused (Aug 23, 2017)

Sums the DM up.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 23, 2017)

bemused said:


> Sums the DM up.


the prudery and the prurience


----------



## bemused (Sep 2, 2017)

After months of deep cover work, the DM has come up with this gem.






Shockingly taking taxis for work rather than walking *just *20 minutes completely invalidates the very simply advise to walk where possible for health benefits.


----------



## maomao (Sep 2, 2017)

bemused said:


> After months of deep cover work, the DM has come up with this gem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not a particularly massive taxi bill. I've had customers that spend that every month.


----------



## bemused (Sep 5, 2017)

In a bold move, this lady proves she's both a racist and entitled cry baby because in a shock move the local council won't let her build a house on agricultural land.


----------



## stavros (Sep 14, 2017)

Today's front page;






HMRC lose billions every year through the British maintenance of such overseas territories as tax havens, and, if our politicians were willing, I reckon we could use this natural disaster to solve the overarching problem.

On a totally unrelated note, the Mail's proprietor, Jonathan Harmsworth says he lives in France whilst actually living in Dorset, and hence avoids many British taxes.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 26, 2017)

not that clever, being as you have to spend a ton of money on other things.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 2, 2017)

another mail exclusive



if only they'd looked at wikipedia years ago they'd know it's not news

Hugo Boss - Wikipedia


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 9, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 120051


is it the running on commas? cos I see no other errors


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 9, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> is it the running on commas? cos I see no other errors


it's the most people meet in a cattle market, with its allusion to meeting in a 'meat market'


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 9, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> it's the most people meet in a cattle market



oh. Well its the mail isn't it, I bet they were the last newspaper in the world to use the word fleshpots without irony.


----------



## steveo87 (Nov 9, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> another mail exclusive
> 
> View attachment 119432
> 
> ...



Is the bit missed off the bottom '...and so were we!'


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 14, 2017)

none of the pictures are recently discovered and many of them are well-known


----------



## hot air baboon (Dec 6, 2017)

epidemiologists knew it was only a matter of time - Deadly Desmond's Disease has crossed the species barrier from the Express to the Mail


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 22, 2017)

Mail front page sensation!!! from last Friday (15th December)






Not-front page correction of it, from 5 days later ... (Wednesday 20th December)






ETA : Images lifted from here (I was alerted to this correction by one of our Facebook pals)


----------



## stavros (Dec 22, 2017)

William of Walworth said:


> Mail front page sensation!!! from last Friday (15th December)



Correct me if this is no longer the case, but I believe Mr Littlejohn doesn't live in May's Britain, and nor did he in Cameron's.


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 23, 2017)

The correction  and clarification in his case should read : "Richard Littlejohn is barkingly insane, for which the Daily Mail apologises"


----------



## stavros (Dec 23, 2017)

Maybe living in Florida he gets called a cunt less often by his editor.


----------



## MrSpikey (Dec 24, 2017)

stavros said:


> Maybe living in Florida he gets called a cunt less often by his editor.


I suspect it just means he hears it less often.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 24, 2017)

stavros said:


> Maybe living in Florida he gets called a cunt less often by his editor.



But no less often by most of the UK population.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Dec 26, 2017)

There. You've been told.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 26, 2017)

Nine Bob Note said:


> There. You've been told.


Say what you like about John, Paul, George and Ringo they did at least have a spot of talent and have never been parasites on the British public


----------



## Slo-mo (Dec 26, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> Say what you like about John, Paul, George and Ringo they did at least have a spot of talent and have never been parasites on the British public


From ordinary working and lower middle class backgrounds too.

And just to deal with the bottom half of the page. It was never, never about what colour our passport covers are.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 26, 2017)

Slo-mo said:


> From ordinary working and lower middle class backgrounds too.
> 
> And just to deal with the bottom half of the page. It was never, never about what colour our passport covers are.


lennon was middle class


----------



## Slo-mo (Dec 26, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> lennon was middle class


He was indeed.

Off topic but I can highly recommend the National Trust tour of the Beatle's childhood homes if you want to learn about their lives before the band.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 26, 2017)

Nine Bob Note said:


> There. You've been told.



I'm sorry, Nadine Dorries MP, but the referendum wasn't one on the colour of passports, you vapid bodice-ripper writing, publicity-hungry, political non-entity!  This isn't "contempt for the electorate" that is being displayed.  Only a relatively few MPs have voiced an opinion.  It's contempt for the political establishment, and for *their* perceptions of *OUR* priorities, that is being displayed.


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Dec 26, 2017)

A quick straw poll of DM readers by looking around Costa Coffee in Colchester Tesco gives median reader age of around 78 so no worries of undue adverse voter influence for Corbyn at next GE.


----------



## stavros (Dec 27, 2017)

Nine Bob Note said:


> There. You've been told.



The one second from left does have an excellent Afro, it must be said.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 9, 2018)

Virgin Trains to stop selling Daily Mail: 'It is not compatible with our beliefs'



> Virgin Trains has stopped stocking the _Daily Mail _on its West Coast route, saying the newspaper was “not compatible” with its “brand and beliefs”.
> 
> The _Daily Mail_ was one of a handful of newspapers the train operator sold in its on-board shop and gave away to first class passengers.
> 
> But the firm cited the paper’s stance on issues including immigration, LGBT rights and unemployment as reasons to stop stocking copies.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 9, 2018)

and the foghorning cunts are calling it censorship. One day, perhaps not tomorrow but one day, they shall know the true meaning of the word censorship


----------



## Kesher (Jan 9, 2018)

Virgin Trains to stop selling Daily Mail: 'It is not compatible with our beliefs'


----------



## Sir Belchalot (Jan 9, 2018)

Virgin are just trying to counter the bad publicity over it's recent sexist tweets.


----------



## maomao (Jan 9, 2018)

Virgin trains are shit. At least you can wipe your arse an a Daily Mail, Virgin train toilets are disgusting and the doors don't close properly. And Branson's as big a cunt as Dacre any day.


----------



## bimble (Jan 9, 2018)

Satisfying amounts of piss being taken out of Nigel on the twitter by people who recall his 'we must ban the burqua' noises.


----------



## stavros (Jan 10, 2018)

I suspect Virgin/Stagecoach may have done this as a publicity stunt. There are other papers which have the same editorial line, but which aren't quite so synonymous with division. The Express, for example, went well past parody at some point in the last millennium, but frankly nobody could care less about them either way.


----------



## moochedit (Jan 16, 2018)

Kesher said:


> Virgin Trains to stop selling Daily Mail: 'It is not compatible with our beliefs'



They've done a u turn now.

Sir Richard Branson tells Virgin Trains to lift ban on Daily Mail


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 25, 2018)

STEPHEN GLOVER: Why I won't give my old books to Oxfam | Daily Mail Online


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 27, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 126046
> STEPHEN GLOVER: Why I won't give my old books to Oxfam | Daily Mail Online


That is not an article, it's a rant about corbyn and the left.


----------



## Slo-mo (Jan 27, 2018)

I don't buy the Mail but my parents do. Today's particularly amused me. Not just the front page but a couple of other stories too about what an awful state the NHS is in. This from a rag that has done nothing over the years but tell folk to vote Tory...


----------



## stavros (Jan 28, 2018)

Slo-mo said:


> I don't buy the Mail but my parents do. Today's particularly amused me. Not just the front page but a couple of other stories too about what an awful state the NHS is in. This from a rag that has done nothing over the years but tell folk to vote Tory...



Be fair; they've also conscientiously warned us of all the things that cause and cure cancer. That must've saved the NHS several times over.


----------



## NoXion (Jan 29, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 126046
> STEPHEN GLOVER: Why I won't give my old books to Oxfam | Daily Mail Online



Like the fucking minge-faced twat ever actually needed an excuse.


----------



## stavros (Jan 31, 2018)

Although I believe he doesn't sit in the Lords, it's a bit rich for today's front page to lambast the Upper House when their proprietor uses a hereditary title. The same proprietor who loves Britain so much that he says he lives in France to avoid British tax, even though he lives somewhere in the West Country.


----------



## elbows (Feb 2, 2018)

Always ready to explore new forms of shattitude.


----------



## T & P (Feb 2, 2018)

There are in fact not two but three things in this world that can be said to be certain: death, taxes, and the answer to any question ever posed on the front page of the Daily Mail invariably being 'No'.


----------



## Whagwan (Feb 2, 2018)

TBHF it's not just the Daily Mail but every newspaper headline:  



> *Betteridge's law of headlines* is one name for an adage that states: "Any headline that ends in a question mark can be answered by the word _no_." It is named after Ian Betteridge, a British technology journalist,[1][2] although the principle is much older



Betteridge's law of headlines - Wikipedia


----------



## redcogs (Feb 2, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> lennon was middle class


im sure i remember John Lennon wearing a flat cap? confirmation of working class status surely.


----------



## stavros (Feb 2, 2018)

elbows said:


>



Who dressed two grown women? Probably themselves. It's what most proles or former proles do once they reach a reasonably early age.


----------



## gosub (Feb 2, 2018)

redcogs said:


> im sure i remember John Lennon wearing a flat cap? confirmation of working class status surely.


----------



## redcogs (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## redcogs (Feb 2, 2018)

John Lennon singing working class hero to reconfirm his proletarian status.


----------



## gosub (Feb 2, 2018)

redcogs said:


> John Lennon singing working class hero to reconfirm his proletarian status.


Recorded while living in a massive fuck off house on the Thames at Weybridge and driving around in a white roller


----------



## redcogs (Feb 2, 2018)

cynic


----------



## redcogs (Feb 2, 2018)

im pretty certain Lennon's early period involved being a child chimney sweep before becoming a miner at the Strawberry Fields colliery. It was only later that stardom was pushed upon him by Aunt Mimi.  Its all in the Sun if you do a bit of digging around.


----------



## gosub (Feb 2, 2018)

redcogs said:


> cynic


At least he hadn't moved to the easier tax regime of America by then


----------



## redcogs (Feb 2, 2018)

Lennon selling socialism between shifts at the Strawberry Fields Colliery near Liverpool, prior to being exiled to the USA by the UK state for unBritish activity.


----------



## gosub (Feb 2, 2018)

redcogs said:


> View attachment 126632
> 
> Lennon selling socialism between shifts at the Strawberry Fields Colliery near Liverpool, prior to being exiled to the USA by the UK state for unBritish activity.








 recdclogs getting ready to post


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 3, 2018)

I bet Lennon never wore any clogs at all, especially not red ones


----------



## Idris2002 (Feb 4, 2018)

gosub said:


> At least he hadn't moved to the easier tax regime of America by then


He was keen on the old £.s.d., don't forget.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 5, 2018)




----------



## redcogs (Feb 5, 2018)

i wonder if Ann Widdecombe and Norma Tebbit were  integral to the 'study'..

 A couple of right belters there.


----------



## gosub (Feb 5, 2018)

Always find this thread title a bit annoying....


It was a very low base to start with


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 5, 2018)

gosub said:


> Always find this thread title a bit annoying....
> 
> 
> It was a very low base to start with


yeh that's when it was in the gutter and it's got worse since then


----------



## stavros (Feb 8, 2018)

Judging by their front pages in recent days, the Mail appears to be claiming leadership of the campaign to lessen the plastic we use in our lives. Do any of you regular readers know if their weekend editions contain magazines in little plastic packets?


----------



## not a trot (Feb 8, 2018)

gosub said:


> Recorded while living in a massive fuck off house on the Thames at Weybridge and driving around in a white roller



My wifes grandparents lived in Byfleet near Weybridge. Her grandfather had a friend who repaired and maintained snooker/billiard tables. In the late sixties, he was approached by Derek taylor, a friend of the beatles and asked if he would re lay the baize on a table owned by Lennon. Lennon wanted the baize to be white instead of green. Apparently, Lennon was told where to go, as the guy wasn't prepared to ruin a perfectly good table despite being offered a small fortune.


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 8, 2018)

not a trot said:


> My wifes grandparents lived in Byfleet near Weybridge. Her grandfather had a friend who repaired and maintained snooker/billiard tables. In the late sixties, he was approached by Derek taylor, a friend of the beatles and asked if he would re lay the baize on a table owned by Lennon. Lennon wanted the baize to be white instead of green. Apparently, Lennon was told where to go, as the guy wasn't prepared to ruin a perfectly good table despite being offered a mall fortune.



Derek Taylor : didn't have a boring life!


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## elbows (Feb 9, 2018)

Their impeccable sense of proportion on display there I see


----------



## redcogs (Feb 9, 2018)

not a trot said:


> My wifes grandparents lived in Byfleet near Weybridge. Her grandfather had a friend who repaired and maintained snooker/billiard tables. In the late sixties, he was approached by Derek taylor, a friend of the beatles and asked if he would re lay the baize on a table owned by Lennon. Lennon wanted the baize to be white instead of green. Apparently, Lennon was told where to go, as the guy wasn't prepared to ruin a perfectly good table despite being offered a small fortune.



iv'e noticed red, blue and green baize's on pool tables.  Lennon seemed to have a bit of an obsession with white - white piano, suit, and teeth.  But a white baize seems to be extremism of the first order.  its tempting to blame Yoko.  She was after all responsible for everything else that was either negative or unwelcome, such as the break up of the Beatles, the sinking of the Titanic, and the high rate of unemployment in 1980s Liverpool.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 9, 2018)

you'd need to order white chalks with it as well, or else forever be brushing the blue streaks out


----------



## redcogs (Feb 9, 2018)

If all the balls were also white there would be huge potential for cheating and disagreements during a match.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordi (Feb 12, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 127251



Hurray for Montserrat, a far more emerald isle. I'm sure they pull a decent pint too.

e2a: Cursory internet research says that St Patrick's Day is celebrated there in part to commemorate a slave rising in 1768. Which apparently was chosen as the Irish plantation owners would be busy getting pissed.


----------



## T & P (Feb 12, 2018)

stavros said:


> Judging by their front pages in recent days, the Mail appears to be claiming leadership of the campaign to lessen the plastic we use in our lives. Do any of you regular readers know if their weekend editions contain magazines in little plastic packets?


I’m sure Private Eye has pointed out such inconsistencies in the past


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 22, 2018)

on the front page of the mail website

but when you click on it

for the unobservant, the dutch company becomes french


----------



## Badgers (Mar 22, 2018)

A small glimmer of light in the tunnel


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Mar 22, 2018)

Badgers said:


> A small glimmer of light in the tunnel



April the 1st? They wouldn’t.....?


----------



## T & P (Mar 23, 2018)

Another vintage Mail front page today for the Hall of Fame...


----------



## stavros (Mar 23, 2018)

T & P said:


> Another vintage Mail front page today for the Hall of Fame...



In totally unrelated news, Jonathon "Lord Rothermere" Harmsworth tells HMRC that he lives in France as a non-dom so as to avoid paying UK tax on all his income, when in fact he lives in Wiltshire.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## stavros (Apr 4, 2018)

Apparently, Corbyn's "friends" in Jewdas mocked the Queen, which is surely enough to bring back the death penalty.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Apr 4, 2018)

T & P said:


> Another vintage Mail front page today for the Hall of Fame...



I say, here's fun.


----------



## stavros (Apr 6, 2018)

Quite a lot here for Mail bingo fans:


----------



## stavros (Apr 8, 2018)

Oh for fuck's sake. How can you encourage your large, if shrinking readership to dodge tax if, five minutes later, you'll be railing against the underfunded NHS/schools/armed forces/Queen's plumbing (delete as applicable)? Maybe it suggests becoming a non-dom and controlling your British business empire via Bermudan trust funds.






Note the shot of Barlow, pictured as he gets his end-of-year form from HMRC.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## Pickman's model (May 14, 2018)




----------



## bemused (May 14, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 135332



I prefer using chicken bones to predict the future.


----------



## JimW (May 14, 2018)

Move Uranus into Taurus is just the trendy way of saying get your arse in gear.


----------



## fishfinger (May 14, 2018)

JimW said:


> Move Uranus into Taurus is just the trendy way of saying get your arse in gear.


I just thought it was meant to symbolise bullshit.


----------



## not a trot (May 14, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 135332




Daily Mail readers were all born under the sign of a cunt.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 29, 2018)




----------



## equationgirl (May 29, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 136634


'rode'??? For shame, Daily Mail, for shame.


----------



## Edie (May 30, 2018)

Can I ask a question? Can’t see an obvious place to put it, but here’s good enough I think.

When they say ‘popular vote’ or ‘populism’ do they actually mean far right? 

Is the Daily Mail a ‘popular paper’.

When it says ‘two populisms have won in Italy’ (Five Star and the League) what is that really saying?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 30, 2018)

Edie said:


> Can I ask a question? Can’t see an obvious place to put it, but here’s good enough I think.
> 
> When they say ‘popular vote’ or ‘populism’ do they actually mean far right?
> 
> ...


they mean anything away from a 'centrist' politics, be that left or right wing. Corbyn becomes in this viewing a 'populist'.


----------



## J Ed (May 30, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> they mean anything away from a 'centrist' politics, be that left or right wing. Corbyn becomes in this viewing a 'populist'.



Which has the benefit of tarnishing the left by associating it with the far-right, which benefits by having their image laundered as simply anti-establishment, and also of vindicating the 'centre' as a pole of opposition to both.


----------



## Edie (May 30, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> they mean anything away from a 'centrist' politics, be that left or right wing. Corbyn becomes in this viewing a 'populist'.


Ah okay thanks. Strange term


----------



## DotCommunist (May 30, 2018)

J Ed said:


> Which has the benefit of tarnishing the left by associating it with the far-right, which benefits by having their image laundered as simply anti-establishment, and also of vindicating the 'centre' as a pole of opposition to both.



burnishes a sense of 'worlds gone mad' which justifies the muscular liberalisms of a macron etc


----------



## Pickman's model (May 30, 2018)

Edie said:


> Can I ask a question? Can’t see an obvious place to put it, but here’s good enough I think.
> 
> When they say ‘popular vote’ or ‘populism’ do they actually mean far right?
> 
> ...


further to previous replies it's more examples of the semi-literate journalism they espouse. the writing in the mail, especially in the news section, is abysmal - not only in its politics but in its english.


----------



## gosub (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## JimW (Jun 7, 2018)

Letter doesn't look right without a sidebar of shame.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 7, 2018)

gosub said:


>


Thought he might have written a signature


----------



## flypanam (Jun 7, 2018)

Will he be leaving his Kensington pad and move north? His missus is part of a team building a theatre in Liverpool.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 7, 2018)

flypanam said:


> Will he be leaving his Kensington pad and move north? His missus is part of a team building a theatre in Liverpool.


didn't know he was married to a labourer


----------



## flypanam (Jun 7, 2018)

She's the hod carrier


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 7, 2018)

a new low for the daily mail



note the date...


----------



## Ralph Llama (Jun 7, 2018)

Always on the bleeding edge


----------



## David Clapson (Jun 7, 2018)

Good God. Geordie Greig!  A friend there tells me that staff are gutted and expecting much cost cutting, i.e. sackings. 

Geordie is supposed to be a remainer. It's very hard to imagine a U turn. Dacre's rabid Brexit headlines don't exactly leave room for any ambivalence.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 7, 2018)

David Clapson said:


> Good God. Geordie Greig!  A friend there tells me that staff are gutted and expecting much cost cutting, i.e. sackings.
> 
> Geordie is supposed to be a remainer. It's very hard to imagine a U turn. Dacre's rabid Brexit headlines don't exactly leave room for any ambivalence.


It's not that hard to imagine a U turn on brexit - but improved spelling and proper English? Impossible!


----------



## stavros (Jun 8, 2018)

flypanam said:


> Will he be leaving his Kensington pad and move north? His missus is part of a team building a theatre in Liverpool.



Has he still got his land in Scotland? You know, the stuff he was getting massive EU subsidies for?

Private Eye has been covering the in-fighting between Dacre and Greig for ages, and if memory serves me Greig is the favourite of the owner's wife. They reckon she's been wanting him elevated to the hotseat for a while, although what she gains from it I've no idea.


----------



## David Clapson (Jun 8, 2018)

Apparently she has liberal friends and was embarrassed by Dacre's Brexit ranting.


----------



## stavros (Jun 8, 2018)

I wonder who'll get the glorious honour of being the last staff member to be called a cunt by him.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## Poi E (Aug 5, 2018)

I've been thinking that I can't find anything in the English language like the Express or the Mail. Is British journalism alone in having mass-market racist, reactionary, where-the-fuck-did-the-world-go journalism? I know other countries have their crazy papers, but the way that people in the UK consume this stuff is fucking freakish.


----------



## stavros (Aug 6, 2018)

Poi E said:


> I've been thinking that I can't find anything in the English language like the Express or the Mail. Is British journalism alone in having mass-market racist, reactionary, where-the-fuck-did-the-world-go journalism? I know other countries have their crazy papers, but the way that people in the UK consume this stuff is fucking freakish.



I read French media online and watch their new podcasts, really to improve my skills in the language. I can't remember the full context, or even whether it was in either of the last two GEs or the referendum, but in a discussion show they mentioned the seemingly unique vitriol in the UK press. I'm not sure other developed countries have papers which run their own policy campaigns, or "crusades" as the Express terms them.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 28, 2018)

and down the drain we go

Daughter of Hitler's favourite actress claims her mother slept with German Nazi leader | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 28, 2018)

i don't see how you can get lower than making out a story that's 42 years auld is new, especially when it's a story about your mum doing the dirty on eva braun


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## stavros (Sep 13, 2018)

No mention of petrol prices being at their second lowest annual price in real terms this century, and how duty has been frozen for over eight years.

I look forward to the DM giving the whole front page to rail pricing soon.


----------



## stavros (Sep 19, 2018)

I saw today's headline and immediately thought it referred to the office ambience when Dacre was in charge.


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 20, 2018)

Poi E said:


> I've been thinking that I can't find anything in the English language like the Express or the Mail. Is British journalism alone in having mass-market racist, reactionary, where-the-fuck-did-the-world-go journalism? I know other countries have their crazy papers, but the way that people in the UK consume this stuff is fucking freakish.


If it helps, the Great consolation is that they don't consume it half as much as they once did. Newspaper circulations have been halved all across the board over the past decade or so


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 20, 2018)

Streathamite said:


> If it helps, the Great consolation is that they don't consume it half as much as they once did. Newspaper circulations have been halved all across the board over the past decade or so



Isn't Mail Online the most visited 'news' site in the world?


----------



## Poi E (Sep 20, 2018)

The real issue I have with the tabloids is that they're too bloody small when masking areas to spray paint. FT is the best and with good newsprint that doesn't tear as easily or bleed as much dye on surfaces.


----------



## stavros (Sep 20, 2018)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Isn't Mail Online the most visited 'news' site in the world?



I believe a lot of that stems from the Sidebar of Shame, which is celebrity stuff. Whether visitors for the this reason delve at all into the editorial line of the paper is unknown.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 20, 2018)

Poi E said:


> The real issue I have with the tabloids is that they're too bloody small when masking areas to spray paint. FT is the best and with good newsprint that doesn't tear as easily or bleed as much dye on surfaces.


They're just the wrong size for litter trays, the berliner-size guardian was perfect but now they've fucked with that


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 10, 2018)




----------



## Poi E (Oct 10, 2018)

The real story is the frightful prices some tradesmen charge for a front door.


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 10, 2018)

Poi E said:


> The real story is the frightful prices some tradesmen charge for a front door.



That’s a three hundred quid fuck ugly UPVC front door with cheap hardware as favoured by shitty landlords across the nation. Someone’s definitely been had.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Oct 11, 2018)

I'm impressed that he managed to rip up those floor tiles.


----------



## Libertad (Oct 11, 2018)

Nine Bob Note said:


> I'm impressed that he managed to rip up those floor tiles.



He did a good job on the skirting board and he managed to remove the dado rail.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 11, 2018)

Maybe the cat changed the front door, tiles, skirting & dado, to frame that pooch?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 15, 2019)

sir edward leigh has some explaining to do

Brexit vote D-Day as May faces defeat and a vote of no confidence | Daily Mail Online


----------



## brogdale (Jan 15, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> sir edward leigh has some explaining to do
> View attachment 158764
> Brexit vote D-Day as May faces defeat and a vote of no confidence | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Poi E (Jan 15, 2019)

Power mad cunt May is now called a "servant of the people".


----------



## stavros (Jan 20, 2019)

Poi E said:


> Power mad cunt May is now called a "servant of the people".



Does anyone know how the readership have reacted to the 180-turn made by the Mail since Grieg replaced Dacre? After several decades of EU-bashing, it must be quite challenging for any preconceptions which had been cultivated.


----------



## andysays (Jan 23, 2019)

Daily Mail demands browser warning U-turn


> The Daily Mail is calling for a web browser alert that criticises its journalism to be changed. The NewsGuard plug-in currently brings up a warning that says the newspaper's website "generally fails to maintain basic standards of accuracy and accountability". It has given this advice since August. But the matter came to prominence last week, after Microsoft updated its Edge browser app for Android and iOS devices and built in NewsGuard.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 4, 2019)

basic arithmetic beyond the wit of daily mail hacks


Gold coronet that will be glittering centrepiece at Buckingham Palace is made from a PING PONG ball  | Daily Mail Online

if someone was 28 in 1969 - 50 years ago - they must be 78 now. unless the dm's got his age now right and his age then wrong. either way they're full of fail


----------



## stavros (Mar 6, 2019)

As if trying to keep the Telegraph afloat wasn't bad enough, one discredited backbencher is now also taking the Mail's cash too:


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 8, 2019)

something of a cockup on this graphic. can you spot it? 

Theresa May begs Brussels to make concessions on the backstop | Daily Mail Online


----------



## two sheds (Mar 8, 2019)

It was produced by the Daily Mail?


----------



## Poi E (Mar 8, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 163870
> something of a cockup on this graphic. can you spot it?
> 
> Theresa May begs Brussels to make concessions on the backstop | Daily Mail Online




"Worth" might be better.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 8, 2019)

two sheds said:


> It was produced by the Daily Mail?


there is no value in the labour party. and there is no value in the labour party.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 8, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> there is no value in the labour party. and there is no value in the labour party.



Combining your comment with mine gives a fair summary I think.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2019)

great confusion at the mail about screws and cops


----------



## andysays (Apr 10, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 167187
> great confusion at the mail about screws and cops


Either way, it's good to see the Mail reporting some good news for a change...


----------



## stavros (May 12, 2019)

"Glorious" royal baby souvenir magazine inside today's MoS, because that's not creepy at all.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 7, 2019)

so - to recap - a 2,300 roman coin that turns out to have been minted 1,700 years ago 

even for the mail that's a bit shit


----------



## elbows (Jul 5, 2019)

I havent checked the following for any errors in particular, other than the fact its the Mail and they are outraged so there are almost bound to be some.


----------



## elbows (Jul 5, 2019)

Failsworth to boot lol.


----------



## stavros (Jul 5, 2019)

The Daily Mail eats itself:


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 6, 2019)

stavros said:


> The Daily Mail eats itself:
> 
> View attachment 176423


That's an awful picture of Diana they've used.


----------



## Poi E (Jul 7, 2019)

here's a better one


----------



## Rivendelboy (Jul 8, 2019)

stavros said:


> The Daily Mail eats itself:
> 
> View attachment 176423


That sentence makes not the least sense


----------



## killer b (Jul 8, 2019)

This, however is glorious.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 8, 2019)

The use of antiquated measurement for distance is also a nice Daily Mail touch.

Think I want that image on a T-shirt .


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 8, 2019)

I can imagine the creepy fucker pitching for that article:

“I definitely need a helicopter for this one, boss. Need to spend a while hovering over the ‘sex festival’ just to, erm, show how close it is to a scout camp. Just for that. Also a long lens would be handy so we can take some nice pictures of the scouts working on craft projects and knot workshops or whatever”


----------



## Poi E (Jul 8, 2019)

English paedo press at it again. Obsessed with kids and sex.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 8, 2019)

these are sex people lynn


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 8, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> The use of antiquated measurement for distance is also a nice Daily Mail touch.
> 
> Think I want that image on a T-shirt .


i don't think yards are an antiquated measurement for distance. a verst, now _that_ is an antiquated measurement for distance.


----------



## JimW (Jul 8, 2019)

Theyve not even measured the shortest distance between innocence and Sodom.


----------



## Rivendelboy (Jul 8, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> The use of antiquated measurement for distance is also a nice Daily Mail touch.
> 
> Think I want that image on a T-shirt .


They should have used English Roman numerals


----------



## Rivendelboy (Jul 8, 2019)

killer b said:


> This, however is glorious.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jul 10, 2019)

I made the mistake of reading an article about the US Women's Soccer team.  The Mail is in full-on baying of the hounds mode. The more I read the Daily Mail, the more I believe in the voluntary extinction movement.


----------



## stavros (Sep 18, 2019)

Sarah Vain putting the "me" in "Cameron":


----------



## Poi E (Sep 19, 2019)

Typical middle class. A few wines and they're fucking shouting their lives to everyone.


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Sep 19, 2019)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> I made the mistake of reading an article about the US Women's Soccer team.  The Mail is in full-on baying of the hounds mode. The more I read the Daily Mail, the more I believe in the voluntary extinction movement.


Why do you read it?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 19, 2019)

Poi E said:


> Typical middle class. A few wines and they're fucking shouting their lives to everyone.


A few wines leads to many loud whines


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Sep 19, 2019)

HoratioCuthbert said:


> Why do you read it?



Utter boredom.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## stavros (Nov 15, 2019)

"Better" could be going without the rest of the leeches.


----------



## stavros (Nov 16, 2019)

Forgive my youthful naivety: have newspapers always actively _campaigned _for their preferred electoral candidate(s), rather than simply endorsing them?


----------



## fieryjack (Nov 17, 2019)

stavros said:


> Forgive my youthful naivety: have newspapers always actively _campaigned _for their preferred electoral candidate(s), rather than simply endorsing them?


----------



## stavros (Nov 17, 2019)

fieryjack said:


>



Thank you. Whilst I was alive in 1992, I was not politically aware.

However, my question was slightly more nuanced. The Sun cover is anti-Kinnock, rather than pro-Major. Thursday's Mail front page was outwardly promoting a Johnson government.


----------



## maomao (Nov 17, 2019)

They've got an adblocker blocker on the Mail site now. I've dropped the adblocker for almost every other site that asked me but not the Mail. I'll just have to never read their bigotted shit again.


----------



## stavros (Nov 17, 2019)

There used to be a proxy site that gave access to the DM online, without registering it as a hit. I think it shut down a while back, but might have resurfaced in some form.


----------



## Poi E (Dec 9, 2019)

Hey let's sexualise breast feeding while we're doing sexism. Soapy nanny Maggy Queenie tit wank for maudlin middle England.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Dec 9, 2019)

Wonder how breastfeeding could be not candid, perhaps if the mum disguises herself as a carriage clock or something


----------



## pogofish (Dec 9, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Wonder how breastfeeding could be not candid, perhaps if the mum disguises herself as a carriage clock or something



Surely disguising as an Englishman of a certain class who went to the right school/uni would be better from the DM’s POV?  Nothing else would be acceptable leadership material to them.


----------



## stavros (Dec 11, 2019)

Whilst not unique to the Mail, the kind of front page below makes me wonder whether the daily fanzines for either party ought to have their budgets counted as part of election spending.


----------



## Poi E (Dec 12, 2019)

Strong message to the incontinent.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 12, 2019)

stavros said:


> "Better" could be going without the rest of the leeches.
> 
> View attachment 190086


I'd have thought the Windsors would be glad to be shot of a Hewitt for a few days


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 26, 2020)

Swiss villagers warned they may have to leave their homes for a DECADE
					

The depot in Mitholz, about 35 miles south of the capital Bern, contains 3,500 tonnes of ammunition and several hundred tonnes of explosives.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Feb 29, 2020)

> *Controversial video game 'Plague Inc.' that lets players create a killer virus in China and spread it around the world is REMOVED from the Chinese App Store amid coronavirus crisis*
> 
> A hugely popular computer game that tasks players with creating and spreading a killer virus around the globe has been pulled from the Chinese App Store.
> 
> ...



Perhaps we should ask the people of Greenland how we go about stopping this thing?


----------



## maomao (Feb 29, 2020)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Perhaps we should ask the people of Greenland how we go about stopping this thing?


Mauritius. I could never get Mauririus unless it broke out there.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 5, 2020)

some disconnect between the article and the headline


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 5, 2020)

stavros said:


> Whilst not unique to the Mail, the kind of front page below makes me wonder whether the daily fanzines for either party ought to have their budgets counted as part of election spending.
> 
> View attachment 192668


aren't we now in the greatest crisis since the war anyway?


----------



## stavros (May 18, 2020)

In case anyone's interested in photos of other people's children:


----------



## T & P (May 18, 2020)

stavros said:


> In case anyone's interested in photos of other people's children:
> 
> View attachment 213311


Let’s hope they have at least stopped describing under-12 daughters of celebrities as ‘leggy’ as they publish paparazzi photographs of them going about their business. Well, and over-12 children too, and anyone of any age while we’re at it. But children in particular.


----------



## equationgirl (May 19, 2020)

The Mail acts like Kate is the only parent that takes photos of their children.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 20, 2020)

stavros said:


> Whilst not unique to the Mail, the kind of front page below makes me wonder whether the daily fanzines for either party ought to have their budgets counted as part of election spending.
> 
> View attachment 192668



This has aged well.


----------



## stavros (May 20, 2020)

T & P said:


> Let’s hope they have at least stopped describing under-12 daughters of celebrities as ‘leggy’ as they publish paparazzi photographs of them going about their business. Well, and over-12 children too, and anyone of any age while we’re at it. But children in particular.



This, from the Sun, puts it better than I ever could.


----------



## equationgirl (May 21, 2020)

stavros said:


> This, from the Sun, puts it better than I ever could.
> 
> View attachment 213744


Didn't they run a clock down to her sixteenth birthday too, or was that the News of the World?


----------



## stavros (May 21, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> Didn't they run a clock down to her sixteenth birthday too, or was that the News of the World?



Someone did, you're right.

If fact my picture above was from the Star, possibly when Richard Desmond owned it.


----------



## T & P (May 22, 2020)

It’s the fact that on the very next page they are raging about the ‘sick’ Brass Eye paedo episode that makes it all the more special.


----------



## A380 (May 24, 2020)

Fuck me, this is like that time I heard Farrage say something sensible (about global warming). I am a tiny bit conflicted and feel dirty.


----------



## gosub (May 24, 2020)

A380 said:


> View attachment 214522
> 
> Fuck me, this is like that time I heard Farrage say something sensible (about global warming). I am a tiny bit conflicted and feel dirty.



I know, I expected better from the Hairy Bikers


----------



## Dogsauce (May 25, 2020)

the Mail isn’t Dacre anymore, it’s softened a little. Plus not wholly onboard with the Johnson project perhaps because he’s a drunken womaniser or something like that.  It’s if he loses the swivel-eyed drooling loyalty of The Express then we know he’s finished.


----------



## stavros (May 25, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> the Mail isn’t Dacre anymore, it’s softened a little. Plus not wholly onboard with the Johnson project perhaps because he’s a drunken womaniser or something like that.  It’s if he loses the swivel-eyed drooling loyalty of The Express then we know he’s finished.



From glancing the front pages this morning, the Mail was notable for breaking ranks. The Sun, the Times, the Express and obviously the Borisgraph were still fanzines.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## equationgirl (Sep 1, 2020)

Ah, consistency...


----------



## brogdale (Sep 2, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> Ah, consistency...


Corbyn's scheme looks better value for taxpayers!


----------



## stavros (May 30, 2021)

The MoS ups the ante with their giveaways:


----------



## MickiQ (May 30, 2021)

stavros said:


> The MoS ups the ante with their giveaways:
> 
> View attachment 271025


They cloning him then?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 12, 2021)

The fuck is this!?


----------



## T & P (Jun 12, 2021)

I was just coming here to talk about the Eriksen story. As we all know the Mail likes nothing more than demonising the BBC as much as possible at any opportunity. Their website is full of articles atm reporting on celebs, pundits and public alike complaining about the Beeb not cutting off the live footage of the incident earlier. That’s a perfectly valid complaint of course, as it was ver upsetting.

But that still hasn’t stopped them from publishing several upsetting images of the incident in their main article reporting the story. They might have resisted the temptation to show images of his face when it looked like he was dead, or the CPR, but still happy to post plenty of others, such as Eriksen’s wife looking extremely distressed, in a flood of tears and being consoled by Dane players. Something that several Urbanites said they found very upsetting in the TV footage.

Scum.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Nov 14, 2021)

This Daily Mail Headline From 1938 Is Eerily Similar To Today's Media Coverage
					

This Daily Mail Headline From 1938 Is Eerily Similar To Today's Media Coverage




					www.huffingtonpost.co.uk


----------



## stavros (Nov 28, 2021)

Anyone want to play DM/MoS bingo?


----------



## Serge Forward (Nov 28, 2021)

How many years have they been running the "they want to ban xmas" story? 15? 20 years? More? Isn't about time they brought back "Baa baa green sheep" for a bit of variety?


----------



## Raheem (Nov 28, 2021)

I've never heard even a dodgy anecdote where an actual person has been offended by the word Christmas.


----------



## MickiQ (Nov 28, 2021)

Let's face it most DM stories are just basically grumbling about people they don't like doing stuff they don't approve off and are thus essentially timeless.
They can just run the same story over and over again without losing the key points.


----------



## Serge Forward (Nov 28, 2021)

Which is what they do. Grumbling over something they imagine someone somewhere might, however unlikely, have said. Does all the dog whistles. Perfick.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 28, 2021)

Classic example of whoever’s rule it is that states ‘when a newspaper headline is framed as a question, the answer is always ‘no’’.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 9, 2021)

spot the mistake


----------



## brogdale (Dec 9, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> spot the mistake


I'm tyring


----------



## ska invita (Dec 9, 2021)

as its picky itll be a spelling thing...........yeah CLOTHES DYRING


----------



## Raheem (Dec 9, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> spot the mistake


Is it to do with looking at the Daily Mail website and now you can't stop thinking about Meghan Markle?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 9, 2021)

Raheem said:


> Is it to do with looking at the Daily Mail website and now you can't stop thinking about Meghan Markle?


No


----------



## T & P (Dec 10, 2021)

ska invita said:


> as its picky itll be a spelling thing...........yeah CLOTHES DYRING


I hate the Mail as much as the next guy, but spelling errors are not near the top of the list of problematic issues with it tbf. And given that spelling and grammar mistakes are far from uncommon across the printed media, I would venture that Pickman's model was pointing out something else. Could be wrong though, and I can’t see anything else wrong. 

Put us out of our misery, Picks


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 10, 2021)

Effluence


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 10, 2021)

T & P said:


> I hate the Mail as much as the next guy, but spelling errors are not near the top of the list of problematic issues with it tbf. And given that spelling and grammar mistakes are far from uncommon across the printed media, I would venture that Pickman's model was pointing out something else. Could be wrong though, and I can’t see anything else wrong.
> 
> Put us out of our misery, Picks


Tbh it is the spelling. It's not in the article text, it's in something the mail has long prided itself on, its graphics. As you say typos are common in text, so common despite the existence of spell checkers that it'd have to have some comic effect before I'd post one up now


----------



## hash tag (Dec 10, 2021)

On the other hand the radio were saying even the fail is starting to turn against him


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 10, 2021)

hash tag said:


> On the other hand the radio were saying even the fail is starting to turn against him


et tu dacre?, cried johnson in the night


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 10, 2021)

Yebbut they only hate him because of the "silly" rules he's been "forced" to impose - and look, Carrie has dropped a sprog ...
The Tory back-benchers and the Mail making political capital from human misery ...


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## elbows (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## petee (Apr 23, 2022)

Shameless, fawning, Alexandra O Cortez fan thread
					

I checked her Twitter for mentions of Russia, Ukraine, NATO or Putin but basically nothing.  Foreign affairs not her strong point?  Strong in this one, the misogyny is.  Hmmmmmm.




					www.urban75.net


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 23, 2022)

Scraping the bleeding barrel.


----------



## ouirdeaux (Apr 24, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Scraping the bleeding barrel.



The sad secret of life is that there is no rock bottom.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 24, 2022)

ouirdeaux said:


> The sad secret of life is that there is no rock bottom.


I'm not shocked anymore. It's plain old despair. Sexist fucking shite.


----------



## T & P (Apr 24, 2022)

Reminds me of their unbelievable, even by their own standards, _front page_ story a few years ago when the then PM Theresa May met Nicola Sturgeon for talks about something or other


----------



## BristolEcho (Apr 24, 2022)

Plan to save the NHS has gone well too.


----------



## Raheem (Apr 24, 2022)

BristolEcho said:


> Plan to save the NHS has gone well too.


Think the "dramatic drive to cut costs" may have come good.


----------



## BristolEcho (Apr 24, 2022)

Raheem said:


> Think the "dramatic drive to cut costs" may have come good.


Ah yeah true job done for them really.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Apr 26, 2022)

The hack who wrote that piece has strong incel energy


----------



## MickiQ (Apr 26, 2022)

Lets face it when even Boris is condemning you for misogyny, you've hit the bottom with an almighty thud.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 26, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> Lets face it when even Boris is condemning you for misogyny, you've hit the bottom with an almighty thud.


i suspect the entire thing was set up so johnson could look like he gave a damn about misogyny when we all know he's one of the greatest misogynists in parliament


----------



## MickiQ (Apr 26, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> i suspect the entire thing was set up so johnson could look like he gave a damn about misogyny when we all know he's one of the greatest misogynists in parliament


If you do then you have a much greater opinion of his planning skills than I do.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 26, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> If you do then you have a much greater opinion of his planning skills than I do.


doesn't take much planning

get something shitty in the mail on sunday
watch reaction against the shitty story
say it's really shitty


----------



## Dystopiary (Apr 26, 2022)

Rayner said she asked them not to publish it and was horrified how bad it was. She had to explain to her kids.  

Angela Rayner: ‘I begged Mail on Sunday not to publish Basic Instinct story’


----------



## maomao (Apr 26, 2022)

Jeff Robinson said:


> The hack who wrote that piece has strong incel energy



I know we mustn't make fun of people's appearance but he really looks like he has an extra arsehole in his chin.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Apr 26, 2022)

More of a problem than the arsehole in his chin is the shit between  his ears...and its propensity to drip out his mouth. Maybe a head nappy is the answer?

Cheers  - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Raheem (Apr 26, 2022)

maomao said:


> I know we mustn't make fun of people's appearance but he really looks like he has an extra arsehole in his chin.


He does. And an inch or so below that he has folds in his skin in the shape of a cross.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 26, 2022)

I can't understand why we are giving the fail the oxygen of publicity and why people think it might be going down the pan.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 26, 2022)

bottom of the pan looking up you'd think?


----------



## Dystopiary (May 9, 2022)

Got a reply from IPSO. Disappointing to be honest. I mean, it's not like everyone would've been complaining on behalf of Rayner as such, it's the misogyny and the wider implications. Kids are going to be seeing this stuff and it shouldn't be normalised. 

I've cut out a large chunk from a long email, but even the most relevant bits are quite a long read. 




Spoiler



When the Independent Press Standards Organisation (IPSO) receives a complaint, the Executive staff review it first to decide whether the complaint falls within our remit, and whether it raises a possible breach of the Editors’ Code of Practice. We have now completed an assessment of the complaints we have received. Given that we have received in excess of 6,000 complaints, we have prepared this response which draws together and responds to all of the main concerns raised with us.

By way of background it is helpful to explain that IPSO is able to consider complaints from: (a) an individual who has been personally and directly affected by the alleged breach of the Editors’ Code of Practice; (b) a representative group affected by an alleged breach where there is a substantial public interest and (c) from third parties (those not personally and directly affected) in relation to concerns about accuracy matters. However before deciding to accept complaints from third-party complaints about accuracy, we need to consider the position of the party most closely involved.

A large number of the complaints we received expressed concerns under Clause 1 (Accuracy) of the Code. In general terms these complainants were concerned that the claims made about Ms Rayner had been fabricated and were therefore inaccurate. However, we noted that complainants were not complaining to us on Ms Rayner’s behalf.

In order to make a decision on whether the Code was breached in relation to these complaints, IPSO would need to investigate and make findings about things which Ms Rayner is claimed to have said and done. We do not believe such an investigation would be possible without her involvement because we will not be able to meaningfully assess or test any substantiation that the publication might put forward in defence of its reporting. Because of this, we declined to consider complaints made about the articles under this Code clause. For clarity, this does not affect the ability of Ms Rayner to make a complaint on this point. For more information about third party complaints made under Clause 1 and how we deal with them, this  blog may be of interest.

Complainants also said that the articles breached other clauses of the Code. These included: Clause 2 (Privacy) because the article intruded into Ms Rayner’s private life and could lead to stalking or harassment, Clause 3 (Harassment) because the article harassed Ms Rayner, and Clause 12 (Discrimination) because the article discriminated against Ms Rayner both as a woman and as someone who attended a comprehensive school. Again, in this case, the person directly affected by the alleged breaches of Clauses 2, 3, and 12 was Ms Rayner. As complainants were not complaining on her behalf as an authorised representative, we were not able to consider this aspect of their complaints further.

Complainants raised further points, which we have assessed and responded to below:

Some complainants considered the article to be in breach of Clause 9 (Reporting of crime) because it constituted sexual harassment of Ms Rayner. However, Clause 9 relates to the identification of the friends and family of individuals who are accused or convicted of crime. As complaints did not relate to this, we did not identify grounds to investigate a possible breach of Clause 9.

Many complainants raised concerns (framed under various Code Clauses) that the article was offensive and distasteful. We noted that the article reported on remarks made by an anonymous MP where they expressed their opinion about why Ms Rayner was “crossing and uncrossing her legs”. We should note that the Editors’ Code of Practice makes clear the press has the right to publish individuals’ views, as long as it takes care not to publish inaccurate, misleading or distorted information, and to distinguish between comment, conjecture and fact. We should also make clear that the Editors’ Code does not address issues of taste or offence. Newspapers and magazines are free to publish what they think is appropriate as long as the rights of individuals – which are protected under the Code – are not infringed on. We recognised that many complainants found the content of the article to be offensive or tasteless; however, this did not in itself mean that the article was in breach of the Code by reporting them.

Some complainants said that the article was inaccurate in breach of Clause 1 as it had been changed online. Newspapers are allowed to amend articles, and given that complainants had not raised inaccuracies within the second version of the article, we did not identify grounds to investigate a possible breach of Clause 1.

Complainants also suggested the article was in breach of Clause 1 (Accuracy) and Clause 10 (Clandestine devices and subterfuge) because the article did not name the anonymous MP whose opinion was reported. In fact, Clause 14 (Confidential sources) of the Editors’ Code refers to confidential sources and states that “Journalists have a moral obligation to protect confidential sources of information”. Therefore, the article did not have to disclose the name of the source, nor was it inaccurate to omit it. Additionally, Clause 10 relates to the obtaining of information by journalists through clandestine means or by deploying subterfuge – for instance, by using undercover reporters. As complaints did not relate to this, we did not identify grounds to investigate a possible breach of Clause 10.

Complainants also said the article was in breach of Clause 12 (Discrimination) because it was misogynistic and classist in a more general way. Clause 12 is designed to protect specific individuals mentioned by the press from discrimination based on their race, colour, religion, gender identity, sexual orientation or any physical or mental illness or disability. It does not apply to groups or categories of people. Complainants’ concerns that the article discriminated against women in general, or was classist, did not relate to an individual. We did not therefore identify grounds to investigate a possible breach of Clause 12. For more information about the application of Clause 12,  this blog may be of interest.

Some complaints also suggested the article was in breach of Clause 11 (Victims of sexual assault) because it mocked victims of sexual assault. Clause 11 states that the press must not identify or publish material likely to lead to the identification of a victim of sexual assault unless there is adequate justification and they are legally free to do so. As complaints did not relate to this, we did not identify grounds to investigate a possible breach of Clause 11.

For the reasons set out above we will not be taking forward the complaints we received about this article. However, as noted above, this email draws together and responds to concerns brought to us by over 6,000 complainants. If, having reviewed this email, you believe that there is a significant point of complaint to which we have not responded or if there is further information that you think we need to consider, please let us know within seven days of this email so that we can consider what further review of our decision might be appropriate.

Additionally, even when IPSO does not take forward a complaint, we closely monitor these issues and use the information we gather to identify areas of potential concern to provide targeted interventions to raise press standards. Our team is closely monitoring developments in this area.

We would like to thank you for giving us the opportunity to consider the points you have raised and have shared this correspondence with the newspaper to make it aware of your concerns.




This is bullshit. They shouldn't be able to get away with bigoted shit just because the direct target of their gross article hasn't complained. It's quite clear there's a message of women being told to know their place, expecially if they're working class. Especially since it was hardly written in isolation to a toxic, bigoted culture at the MoS, DM and their ilk. It's letting women and girls know that how they dress will be policed for what they wear and how they move, and IPSO's okaying that. It's also telling boys how very different girls are, and how they should be judged as they grow up. Fuck off IPSO. At least they've shared the points that over 6,000 people raised with the MoS, but at the same time you could say that they've given them the green light to carry on unchallenged since those complaints appear to have come to naught. 

I should write back and say, yes, there are significant points etc, but it's bloody exhausting.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 19, 2022)

The Daily Heil proving here that the word woke is completely meaningless


----------



## stavros (Jun 19, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> The Daily Heil proving here that the word woke is completely meaningless
> 
> View attachment 328021


So is this the start of a DM campaign to bring back Polish builders?


----------



## stavros (Jul 6, 2022)

Surprise, as paper confirms you need to be on tablets to read it:


----------



## Indeliblelink (Jul 6, 2022)

Are they putting their website behind a paywall or are they just rinsing gullible readers?


----------



## stavros (Jul 6, 2022)

Indeliblelink said:


> Are they putting their website behind a paywall or are they just rinsing gullible readers?


I doubt it, as I thought the hits they get from the Sidebar of Shame help keep the whole shebang going.


----------



## Curiouscarl (Jul 6, 2022)

I love the Daily Mail. 

It *ALWAYS *makes me laugh.


----------



## stavros (Jul 8, 2022)

The most objective commentator they could find:


----------



## Storm Fox (Jul 19, 2022)

Fuck you Daily Mail. 
By definition Record Breaking is extreme. 
If you don't won't schools to close. Invest more money in the buildings. 
People can WFH it's not a problem the world has moved on from 1950's tech and attitudes.
I assume Charles went from a airconditioned environment for a stroll and back to an airconditioned environment
So in summary: Fuck you Daily Mail.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jul 19, 2022)

Human cancer


----------



## stavros (Jul 19, 2022)

"He crushed his puny critics with customary wit and eloquence"?


----------



## Storm Fox (Jul 19, 2022)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Human cancer



With the fires and disruption; my guess is they will just ignore it tomorrow.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jul 20, 2022)

ignorant shithole rag


----------



## stavros (Aug 20, 2022)

What? Crowbarring the undefined term "woke" into today's front page. For some context, that's £1m out of a total NHS annual budget of £174b.



The Mail has a similar group for its own staff, for those who feel left out because they haven't yet been called a cunt by Dacre.


----------



## BristolEcho (Aug 20, 2022)

What are the group's?


----------



## stavros (Aug 20, 2022)

BristolEcho said:


> What are the group's?


According to the DM they're support groups for such meaningless issues as sexuality and racism.


----------



## T & P (Sep 4, 2022)

How very dare the BBC call a cunt a cunt? Front page outrage-worthy stuff, apparently


----------



## stavros (Sep 4, 2022)

T & P said:


> How very dare the BBC call a cunt a cunt? Front page outrage-worthy stuff, apparently
> 
> View attachment 340917


Yes, I chuckle for a good while when I saw that this morning, as I'm sure did Paul "vagina monologues" Dacre.


----------



## Tanya1982 (Oct 8, 2022)

For whatever random reason, looked at their website this morning. An article states that Russia continues to 'tease' us with nuclear war. I've never heard it referred to quite like that before. Comments seem very pro Putin on the whole. One, someone very angry in Worthing, calls Zelensky a 'cycle path'.


----------



## stavros (Oct 8, 2022)

Tanya1982 said:


> Comments seem very pro Putin on the whole.


Dacre used to be nicknamed "Mugabe", but he's outlasted him, and there are character similarities between him and Putin.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 8, 2022)

stavros said:


> Yes, I chuckle for a good while when I saw that this morning, as I'm sure did Paul "vagina monologues" Dacre.


Too many examples, but this one's good:



> *Swear it again
> Good cunt, bad cunt*
> 
> If Paul Dacre does end up getting the job at Ofcom, you can be sure that one of his first orders of business will be downgrading the C-word from 'Most Offensive' to 'Punctuation'.
> ...



Popbitch 4/11/21


----------



## stavros (Oct 8, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Too many examples, but this one's good:
> 
> 
> 
> Popbitch 4/11/21


Whilst Alastair Campbell is most commonly cited, and Gordon Brown has a famously furious temper too, I'm pretty sure Dacre formed part of the inspiration for Malcolm Tucker.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 28, 2022)

am i the only person to see a swastika in this?










						Why you NEED to do the Daily Mail's crossword, according to science
					

A new Columbia University study recruited more than 100 people aged 55 to 95, who had mild cognitive impairment but not dementia, and asked half to do brain-training.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				






Spoiler


----------



## brogdale (Oct 29, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> am i the only person to see a swastika in this?
> 
> View attachment 349170
> 
> ...


hurrah for the black squares!


----------



## Indeliblelink (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## stavros (Nov 16, 2022)

Last week they reverted to implying that Ed Miliband is a communist, just as they did 2010-15, because, well, isn't it obvious?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 16, 2022)

stavros said:


> Last week they reverted to implying that Ed Miliband is a communist, just as they did 2010-15, because, well, isn't it obvious?
> 
> View attachment 351768


He is too uncharismatic to be a communist


----------



## elbows (Nov 17, 2022)

Given the most famous picture used against him Id say he's more like a nom-nom-nomunist.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 2, 2022)

This will hopefully be fun









						Daily Mail seeks to delay court allegations of high-profile breaches of privacy
					

Lawyers for group including Prince Harry, Doreen Lawrence and Elton John filed claims two months ago




					www.theguardian.com
				






> Among the allegations against Associated Newspaper made by lawyers acting for the claimants were:
> 
> 
> the hiring of private investigators to secretly place listening devices inside people’s cars and homes;
> ...


strangely though 



> ... two months later, the paperwork setting out the allegations against the Daily Mail and its sister titles is still not public. Sources with knowledge of the case said this followed a legal intervention by Associated Newspapers which has delayed formal acknowledgment – and therefore publication – of the claims.
> 
> This is despite the Daily Mail and Mail on Sunday’s long record of campaigning against “secret justice” and for transparency in the court system. Spokespeople for the Daily Mail’s parent company did not respond to multiple requests for comment asking why the company had yet to acknowledge the claims.


----------



## stavros (Dec 3, 2022)

Doreen Lawrence is an interesting one, as the DM likes to style itself, not inaccurately, as the champion of the campaign for justice for her son. I'm not an avid enough reader of this particular journal to know if she's previously done them wrong.


----------

